# طلب من مهندسي الميكاترونيكس الاعزاء



## الموحد (21 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته،

أرجو مساعدتي بإيجاد محرك صغير الابعاد Screw motor طوله حوالي 10 مم وقادر على إعطاء قوة دفع بحدود 100 نيوتن. من خلال البحث الذي قمت به لم أجد طلبي. المحرك الذي ابحث عنه من النمط الذي يحول الحركة الدوارنية إلى حركة انتقاليه (لا أعرف إذا كان الاسم Screw motorه صحيح). أرجو منكم مساعدتي علماُ بأنني لست مهندس ميكاترونيكس ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## الموحد (21 أغسطس 2008)

هل يتواجد هذا النوع من المحركات الصغيرة في الأسواق، ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## MUSLIM125 (23 أغسطس 2008)

اعلم يا أخ شعبان أنه اذا كان أحد يعرف معلومات عن هذا الموتور فانه سيجيبك و لكن أعتقد أنه يجب عليك أن تبحث أكثر فى الشركات المنتجة للأجهزة و المعدات الكهربية و الاليكترونية


----------



## MUSLIM125 (23 أغسطس 2008)

اعلم يا أخ شعبان أنه اذا كان أحد يعرف معلومات عن هذا الموتور فانه سيجيبك و لكن أعتقد أنه يجب عليك أن تبحث أكثر فى الشركات المنتجة للأجهزة و المعدات الكهربية و الاليكترونية. حتى اذا ذكرت لنا وظيفة هذا الموتور أو فيما يستخدم (كاميرات تصوير- سيارات حديثة- لعب أطفال) قد تساعدنا أكثر على توفير بحثك الذى تريده


----------



## ahmedmecha (23 أغسطس 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

شاهد هذا الرابط أضغط هنا
عادة الـ Motor يعرف بالـ output torque or power والذي تطلبه هو مجرد أضافه تسمى rack and pinion لتحويل الحركة الدورانية الى خطية .. أغلب الشركات توفر مثل هذه الاضافات gears ويمكنك شرائها كوحدة أضافيه لذلك أبحث عن Motor بالقدرة التي تحتاجها وإن حصلت عليه بالموصفات المطلوبة أسأل الشركة عن أمكانية تركيب gears خارجي .


----------



## MUSLIM125 (23 أغسطس 2008)

وجدت لك شركة مصدرة لهذه المواتير التى وجدتها باسم Micro Motors
تفضل
http://www.globalsources.com/gsol/I...urers/b/2000000003844/3000000157577/20338.htm


----------



## الموحد (25 أغسطس 2008)

*شكراً لكل من قام بالرد على هذا السؤال*

أخوتي الأعزاء،

في البداية أشكركم على الردود المختلفة. في الواقع الميكرو موتور الذي أبحث عنه هو للاستخدام الطبي في مجال المفاصل الصناعية. هو عبارة عن محرك من خلال دورانه تتحول الحركة الدورانية إلى انتقالية وتؤدي بالتالي إلى استطالة أو تقلص. المطلوب من هذا المحرك أن يكون له قوة دفع جيدة نسبياً وأن يكون بأبعاد صغيرة، الطول من رتبة 10 مم ويعطي استطالة بمقدار 6 مم. وجدت من خلال بحثي بعض المحركات التي تستخدم في أجزة التصوير والأجهزة الحساسة ولكن المشكلة في هذه المحركات أنها لاتعطي قوة دفع عالية نسبياً. ما أبحث عنه هو شبيه بهذه المحركات ولكن مع قوة دفع عالية. لكم جزيل الشكر على كل الأجوبة التي تفضلتم بها وننتظر المزيد ...


----------



## ahmedmecha (25 أغسطس 2008)

في هذه الحالة فأن حل الـ Motor ليس الافضل !! لدي إقتراح لك :
هنالك مايسمى بـ muscle-wire وهي عبارة عن سبيكة من النيكل والتيتانيوم تتقلص وتتمدد بتسليط فولتيه خارجية عليها ... أضغط هنا لمزيد من التفاصيل .
لها ميزات عديده أهمها صغر الحجم مقارنة بالقوة الناتجه وثانيا سهولة بناء دائرة التحكم .
شاهد هذا المقطع - أضغط هنا - وسوف تعرف قابليتها فهي فعالة جدا .

تحياتي


----------



## الموحد (26 أغسطس 2008)

*دراسة تفصيلية لإمكانية استخدام هذا الحل*

جزيل الشكر أخ أحمد على اهتمامك الدائم. سوف أقوم بدراسة تفصيلية لإمكانية استخدام هذا الحل بالنسبة للتطبيق المطلوب.
:75:


----------

